# slide only works on one side



## oops1965 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 1999 fleetwood wilderness gl   33p

recently the slide out only seems to pull in and goes out on one side only. I can manually push it in or out but it does not work on the front. 
It has one motor that operates a long shaft to turn two gear mechanisms. One on each side. they both seem to turn fine but the front will not open or close. I also noticed that on the outside of the trailer, it seems as though there is something wrong. It looks pushed out. All bilts and screws are in tacked and secure.

What am i missing ???
Are there any tracks or rollers that could have failed ?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you

Iride69@gmail.com


----------



## Philip.Saran (Jun 18, 2012)

Kinda sounds like it is time for a RV mechanic so either take the rig into a repair shop you trust
or call a local mobil RV mechanic.

You might even look at www.servicemagic.com to see if they have RV repair shops/mechanics
listed.  We use them for home repairs.


----------

